# Zootopia RP (NSFW) 18+



## NightFlame12 (Aug 9, 2017)

Im started a zootopia rp. Im looking for city life. Romance rp or etc. Roommate.story. It is Story driven rp. NSFW. Must be 18+. Need some females oc.
Plot: Several people make lives in the city living in the same apartment building. You can be a member of an organization called the Night Watcher who perform covert missions to protect citizens of Zootopia. Or you can be a cop. This is a medival-modern version of Zootopia so swords and magic is involved. No specie restrictions here.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 12, 2017)

Question, any preferences on gender?


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 24, 2017)

No


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Discord Nightwolf1985 #1768


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 25, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

